# Be Quiet! PURE POWER L8 500 W



## crmaris (Jul 4, 2013)

Be Quiet! recently revamped their Pure Power line with several new additions. They released six new non-modular units, and we will test the new 500W unit today. It  promises a high price/performance ratio along with ultra-quiet and reliable operation.

*Show full review*


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice review - as always 

Could be the PSU for my office/internet PC - quiet!


----------



## Roph (Jul 5, 2013)

TPU PSU reviews are incredible.


----------

